# Navien vs Noritz : need some professional insight



## riggs (Sep 29, 2010)

hello all, 

today i entered the market for a tank less water heater. The company we are using for the sale/install is promoting Navien to be the best in terms of price, reliability, and efficiency. After a little searching on the web i see a lot of people complaining about Navien. Parts going bad just months after install, multiple service calls for failing motherboards, leaks, and just overall complaints about reliability. I realize that the internet can sometimes bring out the worst in things, but when i do the same searching for Noritz reviews, i have a hard time finding any complaints.

For the professionals here: 

what are your experiences with Navien and Noritz ?

does 98% vs 93% efficiency really matter all that much ? ( i think it's splitting hairs).

i want to know what the pro's think when dealing with these two systems !


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Neither...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________


----------

